# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  اموزش کامل Setup Factory 8.0

## aleas2

سلام خسته نباشید کسی اموزش کامل برنامه Setup Factory 8.0 داره؟خواهشن اگر کسی داره لینک دانلود برنامه رو بگذارید دانلود کنم؟

----------


## aleas2

چی شد؟کسی نداره؟

----------


## aleas2

کسی بلد نیسته؟ :گیج:

----------


## noshin2008

دوست عزیز لینک دانلود خود برنامه رو میخوای یا لینک آموزشی
البته من یه کتاب الکترونیکی دارم خه ماله نسخه 7.0.6.1 هستش
باید تو فایلهام دنبالش بگردم اخه 3سال پیش دانلودش کردم
لطفا بگو

----------


## aleas2

دوست عزیز اموزش این برنامه فقط باشه *Setup Factory مهم نیست چه نسخه ای؟
*

----------


## aleas2

سلام چی شد دوست عزیز شما قرار خبر بیارین؟noshin2008

----------


## noshin2008

دوست عزیز من که به شما گفتم باید تو فایلهام دنبالش بگردم
من نهایت تلاشمو میکنم تا این فایل رو براتون از توی سیستمم پیدا کنم
قول نمیدم ...... اما تلاشمو حتما میکنم


با تشکر

----------


## rojg@r

سلام 
بفرمایید این هم لینک آموزش تصویری(ویدیویی) Setup Factory 8.0 ...
http://www.indigorose.com/setup-factory/video-tutorials-setup-factory/

----------


## aleas2

> سلام 
> بفرمایید این هم لینک آموزش تصویری(ویدیویی) Setup Factory 8.0 ...
> http://www.indigorose.com/setup-factory/video-tutorials-setup-factory/


ممنون دوست عزیز اموزش فارسیشو نداری؟همینو لینک دانلودش نداری؟

----------


## mehran5

لینک خود برنامه شو میشه بذارید؟

----------


## noshin2008

دوست عزیز من واسه شما تو سیستمم هر چه قدر دنباله اون فایل گشتم متسفانه پیداش نکردم
اما یه فایل PDF داشتم که آموزش ستاپ فکتوی 7 توش بود
خیلی چیزه خوبی هم بود
به فارسی هم بود
دوست عزیز این نرم افزار کار کردن باهاش خیلی راحته
برنامش کاربر دوست یا همون user fraindly هستش
سخت نیست مثل اینستال شیلد
خودت باهاش کار کنی میتونی یاد بگیری
حالا من بازم سعی میکنم امیدوارم که بتونم این فایل رو پیدا کنم
موفق باشی


با تشکر

----------


## aliarian

کی به این برنامه مسلطه یه سوال در این قسمت انجمن مطرح کردم جواب بده
ممنون میشم اگه کسی با این برنامه کار کرده مشکل منو حل کنه

----------


## noshin2008

دوست عزیز من با این قسمت خوب آشنا هستم اما هرچی متن شمارو خوندم چیزی متوجه نشدم.
میخوای چیکار کنی؟
فایلها میخوای کجا یا چطوری اکستراکت شوند؟

با تشکر

----------


## siavashsiavash

سلام
من با این برنامهSetup Factory 8.0 Trial یک فایل exeدرست کردم یعنی یک فایل نصبی
تمام سئوال های که در هنگام نصب می پرسد را فارسی کردم اما برای قسمتUninstall نمی شود نوشته ها را فارسی کرد
یعنی من قسمتی ندیدم
از دوستان کسی نسبت به این برنامه اشنای دارد؟؟؟
اگر بتواند کمکم کند ممنون می شوم
یک سئوال دیگر برای زبان فارسی یک فایل با پسوند xmlمی خواهد کسی این فایل را جراگانه دارد من نتوانستم در سایتش عضو شوم
کد:
http://www.indigorose.com/forums/forums/89-Setup-Factory-8.0
با تشکر

----------


## noshin2008

> یک سئوال دیگر برای زبان فارسی یک فایل با پسوند xmlمی خواهد کسی این فایل را جراگانه دارد من نتوانستم در سایتش عضو شوم


منم همینطور 
منم هر کاری میکنم نمیتونم تو سایتشون عضو بشم
نمیدونم چرا
حتما بخاطر اینه که ما تحریم هستیم
هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم عضو بشم

برای قسمت uninstal هم داخل خود برنامه تنظیم دیالوگ هست که بتونی متهنا و نوشته هارو فارسی کنی

----------


## ehsanocx

کسی آموزش این برنامه رو نداره ؟ حالا هر verison  که بود اشکالی نداره؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

دوستان کسی مرجعی برای این برنامه نداره
باید به سایت های خارجی متوسل بشیم

----------


## Delphi 2010

جوابی نمیدهند دوستان

----------


## ofpersia

از این لینک استفاده کنید::   http://softamoz.ir/cat/19/Setup-Factory.html

----------


## ofpersia

http://alirezafatahiblog.persiangig....0F%20Ebook.exe

----------

